# What are you listening to, today?



## Marshall (Aug 30, 2012)

Fear Factory back, heavier than ever. The riff from 2:35 - 3:00 is as crushing as it can get. Looking forward to a US tour in 2013, hopefully.


----------



## Marshall (Aug 30, 2012)

Another new one. Great song to have on the iPod during that heavy set ! As far as metal, kind of like Zeppelin, Sabbath, Kiss, Van Halen, F/F is the right sound at the right time. They took a hybrid Rammstein/Pantera type sound and took it to the extreme. Clean, tight, super heavy stuff !


----------



## thebrick (Aug 31, 2012)

I have some Rammstein "live" that I wear out. Still love lifting to it... just today too


----------



## vpiedu (Aug 31, 2012)

today it was all of "Surfing with the Alien" and then part of "the electric Joe Satriani"


----------



## Marshall (Aug 31, 2012)

The classic lineup in the classic time, 1975. May not think of them as heavy, but if you listen to the balls behind the riff from about :58 - 1:18, you can see Kiss was pretty heavy for the day. Sabbath was in another league, but Kiss were mid 70's heavy, for sure ! Love Ace's style, his solo's were always smooth as silk.


----------



## Marshall (Aug 31, 2012)

One more of the great ones in their prime. Ace absolutely shreds 2 solos, Simmon's classic scream at 2:40 and more mid 70's Kiss heavyness to finish it up from 3:20 - 3:40. Awesome stuff ! 





:


----------



## vpiedu (Sep 1, 2012)

my first real choice of my own music, drove my grandmother mad with my kiss albums as a kid
"get up and get your grandma outta here" 
have to love that stuff

VP


----------



## Marshall (Sep 1, 2012)

Ya, it's kind of cliche, but the right band, the right guys, in the right time. Kiss, Zeppelin, Sabbath really fit that bill from the 70's. 

Looking forward to the new Black Sabbath album. Hope Tony Iommi's health will improve and hold up. The producer, Rick Rubin, told them to listen to the first album, pretend it's 1970 and write new songs from that mindset. If so, it could be interesting.


----------



## vpiedu (Sep 1, 2012)

Marshall said:


> Ya, it's kind of cliche, but the right band, the right guys, in the right time. Kiss, Zeppelin, Sabbath really fit that bill from the 70's.
> 
> Looking forward to the new Black Sabbath album. Hope Tony Iommi's health will improve and hold up. The producer, Rick Rubin, told them to listen to the first album, pretend it's 1970 and write new songs from that mindset. If so, it could be interesting.



thats badass!!! ill def be waiting to hear that one!!!

VP


----------



## turbobusa (Sep 2, 2012)

Hey Marshall. Go to face book and check out rebels without applause  song weak. My buddy fulton sits in on this one... My pc is crashed but I'll be back soon.
T


----------



## basskiller (Sep 2, 2012)

watching the download  2012 festival


----------



## basskiller (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## Marshall (Sep 3, 2012)

turbobusa said:


> Hey Marshall. Go to face book and check out rebels without applause  song weak. My buddy fulton sits in on this one... My pc is crashed but I'll be back soon.
> T


Found them on Facebook (I think). Didn't see any song links though bro.


----------



## Marshall (Sep 3, 2012)

Speed things up a bit


----------



## vpiedu (Sep 3, 2012)

ran into a friend of a friend i used to play music with yesterday and he told me that my other friend was starting a Iron Maiden tribute band so today when i was out in the yard working i was listening to "live after death". im sure my neighbors thought i was crazy cause i caught myself a couple times jamming out instead of working

VP


----------



## Marshall (Sep 4, 2012)

vpiedu said:


> ran into a friend of a friend i used to play music with yesterday and he told me that my other friend was starting a Iron Maiden tribute band so today when i was out in the yard working i was listening to "live after death". im sure my neighbors thought i was crazy cause i caught myself a couple times jamming out instead of working
> 
> VP



Ya, I think all metal heads were Maiden fans around 83-85. Couple of great albums. Piece of Mind and Powerslave were classics. Steve Harris is a challenge for most bass players, high energy guy !


----------



## Marshall (Sep 4, 2012)

My favorite Maiden song. Love that includes Churchill (drunk as hell) giving one of the greatest war-time speeches in history.


----------



## vpiedu (Sep 5, 2012)

i didnt realize how long it had been since i had listened to Maiden, i have been rocking the F out constantly since yesterday. yeah i def grew up a metal head and maiden was one of my favs. going to see maiden was a life changing event for a young metal head, watching them kill every song to perfection and Bruce running around stage with Steve on his shoulders at times, giant Eddie also moving around stage it was nothing short of spiritual to a young headbanger. i played bass in a metal band for years and i thought i was the shit when i felt i had mastered scales and the Steve Harris gallop great stuff here! makes me smile my ass off!!! thanks for starting this thread again Marshall, im def lovin it.

VP


----------



## MR. BMJ (Sep 5, 2012)

Yea, Maiden flat rocks! They play them all the time on The Boneyard on Sirius radio!


----------



## vpiedu (Sep 5, 2012)

they have "The Number of the Beast" classic album Documentary on Netflix, it is pretty damn cool.

VP


----------



## Marshall (Sep 5, 2012)

Ya, for some reason I don't think we'd ever posted up Maiden on the old thread. Hell, in '85 that's all I listened to


----------



## Marshall (Sep 5, 2012)

My favorite Coal Chamber song. Saw them w/ Fear Factory back in the early 90's.


----------



## vpiedu (Sep 6, 2012)

i played for 8 years in 2 different bands with most of these guys and both bands were heavy heavy metal. we are all from same hometown. the singer/lead guitar is the most badass musician all around i have ever played with, he can sing his ass off, shred the guitar and is an awesome producer. he has a pretty sick deadlift too still all working stiffs but keep killing it just cause they love it. def a great group of guys on and off the stage. 

VP


----------



## Marshall (Sep 6, 2012)

Solid riff, very well written song, good metal vocals. Thought the guitars were a little mid-rangy and could be punchier, but that's the love/obsession of the Fear Factory sound in me


----------



## Marshall (Sep 9, 2012)

One of the most intense thrash songs ever. Great heavy riff around 2:00. If you listen closely, on headphones, the picking is so fast at times, I can see why Kreator doesn't play this live. Too hard to reproduce that live.


----------



## Marshall (Sep 11, 2012)

My favorite Rush tune of all time. I fit this song in with my "Heavy 70's" group. Pretty punchy and thick for the day.


----------



## Marshall (Sep 11, 2012)

Great old Midnight Special vid here. My favorite Cars song. There's some good vids of Sabbath and Kiss on The Midnight Special on YouTube if you dig around.


----------



## turbobusa (Sep 12, 2012)

I need to figure out how to post vids like that. Marsh did you get to check out rebels without applause doing the song weak on you tube? Don't know if you like that crunchy  heavy stuff but man they were great live back around 2000.. T


----------



## Marshall (Sep 13, 2012)

Good stuff, turbo ! Has a heavy punch to it.


----------



## Marshall (Sep 13, 2012)

All Sabbath fans ! To me, THIS is what the new Sabbath album should sound "like". What do you guys think?


----------



## Marshall (Sep 15, 2012)

A great song from Testament. Excellent live band. I was always impressed with how heavy they sounded playing thrash. It gave them a unique sound that was different from Slayer etc..


----------



## Marshall (Sep 19, 2012)

Another great new one, the title track, from F/F's new release. Awesome, heavy stuff !


----------



## Marshall (Sep 19, 2012)

The German masters doing one from the old days. This song was on one of the first hardcore albums I ever bought back in '85.


----------



## turbobusa (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey marsh just listened to warning and after forever while training. Damn what a band!  You know the  T iommi is sick ? T


----------



## Marshall (Sep 21, 2012)

turbobusa said:


> Hey marsh just listened to warning and after forever while training. Damn what a band!  You know the  T iommi is sick ? T



Ya, he's battling lymphoma I believe. He looks really weak, but I hope it's in remission and he can continue and finish the new album. They played in England recently, there's some clips on Youtube. They sounded awesome, but you could tell he was in poor shape.


----------



## turbobusa (Sep 21, 2012)

That sucks about his health decline. Nobody sounds like him .  Great musician.Started listening to them in 69 or 70 when I was about 8..  Gonne try and get some of that WC
for you . Thanks, T


----------



## turbobusa (Sep 24, 2012)

Todays training tunes included soul fly c.o.c. and zep/...


----------



## Marshall (Sep 24, 2012)

Only the hardcore Sabbath fans will know this tune off of Vol 4. The hard driving, heavily distorted "Tomorrow's Dream". We played this once on amateur night, as we pretty much only did Sabbath songs, and it was really well received (not one you hear amateur hacks playing very often). It's not one of their trademark songs, but a classic. This is an incredible clip from the California Jam (April '74). Should put this in my 70's thread   

Ozzy sounded amazing at this show imo, and it's unbelievable how much power they got from a one guitar band. Iommi's sound was like a super-sized, super pissed off, T-Rex  

Edit to note some 70's hotties at 4 seconds in


----------



## turbobusa (Sep 25, 2012)

Love that tune. Funny you mention bolin. just listened to wild dogs on the way here.. T


----------



## turbobusa (Sep 27, 2012)

Gilmour   Raise my rent and cry from the street followed by 2112.. T


----------



## Marshall (Sep 28, 2012)

Never get tired of this classic. Man, the drone and power that Iommi gets for the first 1:10 is sick.


----------



## turbobusa (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey marsh look up the boyzz from illinois circa 1978. Destined to die. Man did we party as kids when they played in the bar really good live local band.. so long ago
t


----------



## Marshall (Sep 30, 2012)

Couldn't find anything, T.

Some good stuff from an underrated 80's band, English Dogs. They were one of James Hetfield's favorites back in the day.


----------



## turbobusa (Oct 1, 2012)

Nice !   never heard of them before. You can find  the boyzz on you tube  -- The boyzz  song is destined to die.  t


----------



## turbobusa (Oct 7, 2012)

listened to jeff beck "wired" this morning. Also listened to loggins/messine live   angry eyes . Good tune.. t


----------



## Marshall (Oct 8, 2012)

Definitely has that 70's heavy groove ala Rainbow and Deep Purple. Good stuff, T !


----------



## turbobusa (Oct 8, 2012)

Thats dirty dan buck on the cover. Use to party pretty hard when they played local bars. What a blast . There was a bar called hooker lake in in the 70s by my home.
I saw the boyzz there acdc with the late bon scott 2 times van halen right after the first album was released. muddy waters, april wine.. head east , he rockets 
and many other big names. The bar was mob owned and was a big barn with the floor cut out on the second floor. The stage was upstairs at the end and seatin around the second floor perimeter. first floor was a free for all. Man those were good times  17 broke as fuck banging hotties and all that great music... T


----------



## turbobusa (Oct 17, 2012)

Listening to the soundtrack to winter bone. reminds me of my youth in the south... T


----------



## Marshall (Oct 18, 2012)

Good vid from the originals, the masters of black metal, Mayhem. Doing their classic in Berlin. They definitely push the envelope with the imagery, good stuff, music is theater and they certainly put on a show for those into the genre.


----------



## basskiller (Oct 21, 2012)

Rose Tattoo


----------



## turbobusa (Oct 22, 2012)

Holy shit Bass    Rose tattoo forgot about them . They were big with me and my buds way back, Talk about blast from the past! Thanks .....


----------



## Marshall (Oct 22, 2012)

Just before I started down my journey into really hardcore metal, this was one of my favorite songs back in '83-'84.


----------



## thebrick (Oct 22, 2012)

Rammstein Live. Love it


----------



## turbobusa (Oct 24, 2012)

Check out the brickster slammin  and jammin the Rahmstein. Cool.   Todays music selection provided my richie blackmoor. Some Blind faith too. T


----------



## turbobusa (Nov 2, 2012)

Hey marsh watched song remains the same last night. Had not seen it for about 35 yrs.
Page still the baddest ever. memories..........T


----------



## Marshall (Nov 5, 2012)

turbobusa said:


> Hey marsh watched song remains the same last night. Had not seen it for about 35 yrs.
> Page still the baddest ever. memories..........T



Ya man ! When I saw that for the first time way back when, it's when I realized I'd never be a great bass player. Watching JPJ play bass is a thing of beauty, so effortless and talented. 

I think that's when I put the bass down and hit the gym


----------



## jig (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## turbobusa (Nov 18, 2012)

Marshall said:


> Ya man ! When I saw that for the first time way back when, it's when I realized I'd never be a great bass player. Watching JPJ play bass is a thing of beauty, so effortless and talented.
> 
> I think that's when I put the bass down and hit the gym



Hey Marsh I too was just amazed by john paul. Jeez what super talent! Hard too believe all that sound  out of the 3 guys backing plant. 
I'm listening to some king crimsom as I type .  Was suppose to go see michael schenker one night then ufo following night. Could not as my mom 
got sick... maybe next time--- I hope.. T


----------



## basskiller (Nov 19, 2012)

Now I'm going to screw with everyone's head..  It's a song that meant something to me and my very first TRUE love.


----------



## turbobusa (Nov 19, 2012)

Man bass I have not heard that tune in god knows how long . I remember that got a fair amount of FM play.  Thanks for firing uo some old ass dormant brain cells. 
Hope good memories/ story behind that one for you . T


----------

